# Everyone was talking about me :(



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Today was an awful day , everyone at school EVERYONE was talking about me , right in my face. They were talking about how I stunk , even the teacher ! The worst part was when my crush was talking about me , I almost started crying


----------



## mylifeisover (Jan 10, 2014)

Have you been tested for TMAU (Trimethylaminuria) ?


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

No I have`nt , but I don`t think that`s the problem.


----------



## bartecheck (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm sorry for you. That is horrible.

It's not about you really, people at school just act out their rejection, you were just good candidate for it in a sense.

When I was making air bad at work or in commute, nobody dared to say anything, they only used perfumes. Which actually was a good idea.


----------

